# Rim Clearance



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm looking into buying some rims for my 2011 outlander 800r. My question is will a 14x7 rim with a 4+3 offset fit all the way around without rubbing or any other issues?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, that it what I run. The factory wheels are actually offset *in* a little more than most aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok cool thanks. Looks like I will be buying some this weekend then.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's 14x7 on all four corners with skinny front/wide rear 29.5 outlaw2's, while I was still stock height - 



















Same wheels/tires, but on the 4" lift -


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice. I'll put some pics up when I put my wheels and tires on


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> Here's 14x7 on all four corners with skinny front/wide rear 29.5 outlaw2's, while I was still stock height -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
jp the lift makes your bike apperiance so much greater. I like it


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks. - I couldn't be happier with the bike's looks & performance. 


....well, except I need to get my 8" audio tubes finished/mounted up.....and one of these days I still need a programmer.....and an aftermarket clutch.....and maybe an exhaust system.....and........:doh:


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

What lift did you go with? Your bike looks sick!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks man. 

It _started _as the SATV lift.....much of which ended up in the garbage where it belongs & I built my own. - Outkast is working on a 4" kit hopefully to be released next month that will be very nice & reasonably priced(roughly half Catvos).


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

JPs300 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> It _started _as the SATV lift.....much of which ended up in the garbage where it belongs & I built my own. - Outkast is working on a 4" kit hopefully to be released next month that will be very nice & reasonably priced(roughly half Catvos).


Will it be for the outty and the gade or just the outty.also will it fit g1 or g2.and lastly how much is half of the catvos?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

He's working on the G1 outty first, then will do the a-arm end alteration to make one to suit the G1 gades. - He will be utilizing the gade/xmr style rear trailing arms with the wider front bearing ends & corresponding offset torsion keys. 

I believe it will be around $2k-$2500 with Cobra axles, thus priced similarily to his current Popo kits.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what kinda of rims are those? do you have a more closeup pic of those mounted?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

MSA M18 Pilots









the spokes line up with the tire lugs......cuz pimpin ain't easy....:cool2:


----------

